
Canon Cat Emulation - jimbosis
https://archive.org/details/canoncat
======
sp332
Here are the rules for the "humane interface" that Jef Raskin tried to
implement on the Canon Cat.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Humane_Interface)

------
enkiv2
It's fantastic to hear that somebody's actually written an emulator! I dug
around looking for one only a couple weeks ago, and the closest I could find
was somebody's blog post from 2011 where they managed to get the ROM dump
running in MESS but hadn't implemented input support.

